# Grapas de sujecion lateral (como se hacen)



## PeterT (Jun 23, 2018)

That's right, Grapas de sujecion. HaHa. You thought it was another Viagra ad didn't you? I found this vid kind of mesmerizing
- I really like these edge toe clamps. I want to make some for both the mill table & RT. But more like 1/4 scale
- I've never really seen much work or particularly setups on horizontal mills. Kind of interesting, all blocks & clamps & jacks with no vise. Some useful setups to store in the old noggin. Personally I'm a vertical guy. In fact my neck was strained as I leaned my head over 90-deg to watch the whole video LOL. There doesn't seem to be much going on in the shop. Either the guy has this outdated non-cnc all to himself, or long lunch hours. I want a job like that. Enjoy


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 23, 2018)

Very Nice!!


----------

